# Vote for Duxford Airspace



## trackend (Jul 2, 2008)

Duxford Airspace Hall is up for an award in the National Lottery best education project category.
Read about it here and if you think its worthy, click to vote I suspect most guys who have visited it will give it a thumbs up. The hands on learning that introduces youngsters into the world of aviation IMO is very well thought out and I am proud to have made a small donation towards its completion.

http://www.lotterygoodcauses.org.uk/awards/shortlistitem.cfm?id_category=2&id_entry=70


----------



## seesul (Jul 2, 2008)

Already done without beeing there before.


----------

